# Best SRT rope and prussik combinations



## showlandjr (Dec 9, 2010)

Well hello there, once again asking a question which I assume has already been discussed but once again the searching has failed me, I must suck at using the search engine.

Well the question is quite simple really. I loved reading the thread on climbing techniques but it never did seem to cover a important issue, what rope to use. i am sure that a lot of this is a Chevy vs. Ford thing, but I imagine that there are a few which are the most preferred.

Also I was talking to the climbing instructor at UMASS and when I mentioned that I was having trouble using SRT with a prussik, he mentioned that certain materials work better together. I assume that this could be true, and if it it is, what are good combinations?

-Shelby


----------



## kevin bingham (Dec 9, 2010)

Working Srt with a prussic can only be done with a descent device attached above your prussic in order to descend properly. This could be a F8 revolver system. You can use a Kong robot or a conterra scarab quite effectively. In a few months you will be able to use a rope wrench. Working SRT with only a hitch is not recomended even with a high heat resistant cord such as Bee line or HRC.


----------



## showlandjr (Dec 9, 2010)

But our saying that is I have a figure 8 set up below the prussik while i have climbing that is okay?


----------



## arborsoldier (Dec 10, 2010)

kevin bingham said:


> Working Srt with a prussic can only be done with a descent device attached above your prussic in order to descend properly. This could be a F8 revolver system. You can use a Kong robot or a conterra scarab quite effectively. In a few months you will be able to use a rope wrench. Working SRT with only a hitch is not recomended even with a high heat resistant cord such as Bee line or HRC.



I for one am not a fan of climbing SRT with just a hitch/knot. However, Kevin brings a good point about the rope wrench. I saw it demonstrated in Pittsburgh at the TCI Expo. A very interesting concept. Are you using it Kevin?

One question I have Shelby, do you want to use a separate access line and working line?

If so there are some options for the access line, static lines such as KMIII or Snake Bite are popular lines. There are others as well.

If not, what line are you currently using?


----------



## kevin bingham (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes, I use one everyday. It really enables you to work SRT on a hitch without interference. I am excited about its progression since the TCI. I believe they will be available to everyone shortly. I took the video down until they are actually available. SOON!


----------



## showlandjr (Dec 11, 2010)

I would like to be able to just use it for accent, mostly just to be able to. I currently ascend with DRT, and work with DRT. It seems to me that it would be nice to climb with SRT and then set my work up, I have been trying out using DbRT which is nice, but I would love to understand and be able to use what ever I can.

This question is mostly about seeing what people have to say on the concept of rope material compatibility for prussik use and the like. I'm am beginning to get the impression that if I just use the better prussik cord(I currently use the economy type(don't ask me why I just have a bunch I bought)) combined with the better 24 strand climbing line it will work as best it can. My current SRT rope is a older 11mm rock climbing rope of my mothers, don't worry I know it's history well, it immaculate, just a little old, I will get new stuff hopefully soon.


----------



## kevin bingham (Dec 12, 2010)

rock climbing rope is very bouncy as it is meant for taking large falls. this makes ascent laborious and inefficient. the best SRT ascent lines have very low stretch. What do you mean by economy stuff.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 12, 2010)

showlandjr said:


> But our saying that is I have a figure 8 set up below the prussik while i have climbing that is okay?



That could work great for descending, depending on how everything is attached. _Somehow, I think the prussic should be below the figure-8_. A figure-8 is safe, reliable, & very strong. 

Good luck on using that setup to go back up the rope!


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 19, 2010)

*The $100 shot bag ...*



kevin bingham said:


> Yes, I use one everyday. It really enables you to work SRT on a hitch without interference. I am excited about its progression since the TCI. I believe they will be available to everyone shortly. I took the video down until they are actually available. SOON!



I was at TCI and got a chance to check out your device. I'm the guy that came around after show hours with my Unicender. (I was working a booth demonstrating another unrelated product). You may have been there when I showed up. I didn't stay long because I didn't what to have a pissing match with the guy who was demonstrating it. He told me I was afraid to try it and it sort of rankled me but I bowed out so as not to detract from him showing the device off.

It's great that you are trying innovative things. This is the product I was pimping for at TCI EXPO Pittsburgh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5wejEqSE2w

It's a $100 replacement for a $10 shot bag. I sold every one he brought to the show.


----------

